# Windows 10 Security Flaw



## Don M. (Jan 15, 2020)

Last night, while doing my final check of e-mails, etc., I saw this article about the NSA finding a flaw in Windows 10....and a recommendation that everyone do an update ASAP.  So, I fired up a manual update, and went to bed.  This morning, the system was waiting for a Restart, which I did while eating breakfast.  It looks like the update went smoothly and my system is working normally.  I would Suggest that everyone do an update/restart...there is no evidence that the hackers have caused any problems, but that may happen to unprotected systems.

https://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-flaw-microsoft-windows-update-software-2020-1


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 15, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. The update errors out for me, but I'll try again later today.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> ".... I saw this article about the NSA finding a flaw in Windows 10....and a recommendation that everyone do an update ASAP.  So, I fired up a manual update, and went to bed.....I would Suggest that everyone do an update/restart...there is no evidence that the hackers have caused any problems, but that may happen to unprotected systems.


Yeah. I just caught that article today. But, I already updated with the fix yesterday. Interesting that NHS found it and reported it and it was addressed right away.


----------

